# Yanmar Flywheel Question from an Idiot



## Rcrcrcguy (7 mo ago)

I am at my wits end trying to get this flywheel off of a three cylinder Yanmar diesel engine that powered a small Raider skid steer. 

The motor is a Yanmar 3T72HLE.

I removed all of the perimeter bolts around the edge of the flywheel and the six nuts that held on the bolts or studs near the center.

I assumed it would just pull off with a little force but I put heat to it and used three different penetrating oils and I'm afraid I'm going to break or damage something. I even made a puller that should pull it over the crankshaft. That did not work either. 

There are no external fasteners that I can see from the outside of the bell housing or inside the block and there are not any bolts that can be seen through the starter hole.

ANY suggestions for techniques would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.









Larry Hope
Richmond TX


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

Rcrcrcguy said:


> I am at my wits end trying to get this flywheel off of a three cylinder Yanmar diesel engine that powered a small Raider skid steer.
> 
> The motor is a Yanmar 3T72HLE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rcrcrcguy (7 mo ago)

I've used Kroil and Freeze-off but mainly in the front where it seeped around the main hub. I will try spraying some through the starter hole to the back.
I found a service manual for both the engine and the skid steer and it simply says "remove the bolts and remove the flywheel". ;-(


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

Rcrcrcguy said:


> I've used Kroil and Freeze-off but mainly in the front where it seeped around the main hub. I will try spraying some through the starter hole to the back.
> I found a service manual for both the engine and the skid steer and it simply says "remove the bolts and remove the flywheel". ;-(


I seen the bolts sticking out of the flywheel have you tried gently to tap with a rubber mallet first one way then the other? 

willy


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Rcrcrcguy said:


> I am at my wits end trying to get this flywheel off of a three cylinder Yanmar diesel engine that powered a small Raider skid steer.
> 
> The motor is a Yanmar 3T72HLE.
> 
> ...


Hoye has a video for this. Not sure if it gets you anything more.
Yanmar Tractor Brake repair Video (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Rcrcrcguy said:


> I've used Kroil and Freeze-off but mainly in the front where it seeped around the main hub. I will try spraying some through the starter hole to the back.
> I found a service manual for both the engine and the skid steer and it simply says "remove the bolts and remove the flywheel". ;-(


Kroil or Deep Creep are the only two options I'm aware of. WD40, PB and Liquid Wrench can't get to the level you would need.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Just what exactly are you trying to remove? You said flywheel, but as I see it, you have yet to expose any flywheel bolts. It seems to me you must be after the drive plate bolted TO the flywheel, correct? The plate with the hub in the center. I can believe it's probably stuck in there pretty tight, possibly machined to a snug fit, but I think it should come out. The hub in the center looks to be bolted to it from the other side, so the nust you removed from there have no bearing on removing the plate. I'd give the plate a few good smacks with a four lb hammer and see if that won't jar it loose. Then maybe a slide hammer with a devise to fit into and through the splined hole in hub. Similar to removing a pilot bearing.


----------



## Rcrcrcguy (7 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> Just what exactly are you trying to remove? You said flywheel, but as I see it, you have yet to expose any flywheel bolts. It seems to me you must be after the drive plate bolted TO the flywheel, correct? The plate with the hub in the center. I can believe it's probably stuck in there pretty tight, possibly machined to a snug fit, but I think it should come out. The hub in the center looks to be bolted to it from the other side, so the nust you removed from there have no bearing on removing the plate. I'd give the plate a few good smacks with a four lb hammer and see if that won't jar it loose. Then maybe a slide hammer with a devise to fit into and through the splined hole in hub. Similar to removing a pilot bearing.


VICTORY!!!! I didn't know there was a plate covering the end of the crank that sit down in to the flywheel. An air hammer final broke the plate free this morning!!!!!!! Makes perfect sense now.

Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Rcrcrcguy said:


> VICTORY!!!! I didn't know there was a plate covering the end of the crank that sit down in to the flywheel. An air hammer final broke the plate free this morning!!!!!!! Makes perfect sense now.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions!


Its neat when just a little bit of info can put you over the top to achieve success. 

Hey, don't leave us hanging, post more pix of your progress.  We are fascinated by your work so far.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If he hadn't posted the photo, how would anyone know what he was dealing with? He's not after the flywheel at all, most likely just wants to change that worn out hub,


----------



## Rcrcrcguy (7 mo ago)

Just a few pics of the project!

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Rcrcrcguy (7 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> If he hadn't posted the photo, how would anyone know what he was dealing with? He's not after the flywheel at all, most likely just wants to change that worn out hub,


Everything on this skid steer was leaking so I pulled the motor to clean up the block and replace all of the gaskets. Internals all look really good.

I'd love it if I could find or replacement hub. I've never worked on one of these and didn't know if that was worn down too much.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The hub may be available, who knows? Count the splines, measure the shaft diameter and search for new coupler. The shaft it drives is most likely a common size/spline count. Any half qualified machinist should be able to bore the flange, center that into it and weld it up.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Rcrcrcguy said:


> Everything on this skid steer was leaking so I pulled the motor to clean up the block and replace all of the gaskets. Internals all look really good.
> 
> I'd love it if I could find or replacement hub. I've never worked on one of these and didn't know if that was worn down too much.


It's surprising to see a 3T72HLE in a mobile machine. Normally it would just be the 3T72H with no LE at the end. LE engines are specific to gensets. 

Was the 3T72HLE a replacement engine for a 3T72H or a 3T75 engine? I only ask because the Yanmar Mastery Repower list shows the engine in the genset and utility uses. 


https://www.mastry.com/files/repowers.pdf



If you ever need parts, the Yanmar US/Canada/UK tractor models YM169, YM180, YM186, YM187 has the 3T72HA engine. The TAKEUCHI TB010, TB10S, TB650S, TB800 Mini Excavator uses the 3T72LE-TB. 

All of these engines are drop-in swap-able to one another 3T72 / 3T75 / 3GM30. The 3GM30 is the Marine engine version. The engines are about the same. The cooling system, intake and exhaust are much different. 

Yanmar exported and Gray Market machines with the 3T72 are; F15, FB16, YM1502, YM1510, Yanmar Caria YFW15DW, YFW18DW & YFW26D, Yanmar backhoes YB10, YTB650S, YTB800

So, if you ever need to tinker to make things work with the machine better, there are some other applications out there to look at.


----------

